
Aaron Cheung Explains His FlyMaids Connection - seibelj
http://www.businessinsider.com/aaron-cheung-brings-homejoy-customers-to-fly-maids-2015-10
======
leroy_masochist
I find it odd that there still hasn't been any comment on this from YC
partners. Or if there has, can someone link?

